# Hymercamp/Citroen C25 2.5 Td 1990



## cumbriangeorge (Jul 19, 2009)

can anyone help me out with a wiring diagram for the basic (1990) van? I got a pocket manual but the print is too bad to see the detail. I bought another disc based manual on ebay but it turned ot to be petrol (the wiring is different). Als tried whichmanual but gave up trying to get it to run. Thanks if you can


----------

